# Shark CNC HD4



## Randy Redmond (Aug 6, 2017)

Howdy all,

Shark HD4 laser issues?

Machine work flawless but the laser is fighting me.

Laser wont activate. Test mode, running a job it knows its a laser job but the light wont activate. correct pp file, correct spindle speed and depth...Any ideas?

Have fun carving today!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I suggest you throw this question to Nextwave Automation support. Or at least post it in the cncsharktalk.com forum. My Shark was purchased long before they started adding a laser unit to it so I can't help with that aspect.

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Randy.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome, Randy. I'm planning to buy the Shark around the first of the year, so I'm interested in any experiences you have. Please share the good and the bad with us. By the way, has anyone had any experience with the 3D Touch Probe Digitizer that is currently being offered free with the purchase of an HD4?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've got the probe, and although it works I haven't found more than a couple of excuses to use it. If you are doing commercial work and are frequently asked to make replacements for existing moulding or plaster castings, etc., then it might be of use. For free implies to me that they don't get many purchasers for it at its normal selling price. 

4D


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> I've got the probe, and although it works I haven't found more than a couple of excuses to use it. If you are doing commercial work and are frequently asked to make replacements for existing moulding or plaster castings, etc., then it might be of use. For free implies to me that they don't get many purchasers for it at its normal selling price.
> 
> 4D


Yeah, it doesn't sound very useful for my interests. Last month, they were offering a free Bosch 1617 router with the purchase. Much more practical. I'll keep an eye on their free offers between now and when I'm going to be buying.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I also recommend you look at what Probotix.com has to offer. My first CNC was an early Shark Pro, and although it still plugs along capably, the plastic router clamp and body parts make for flex and play that limit what you can cut on it. I bought a Probotix Meteor just for more cutting room, but found its dual Y motors and t-slotted aluminum frame allow for much more creative cutting capability. The only negative is that it comes with an MDF bed and no obvious clamping strategy. But you can add t-track or get their bed with threaded inserts in a grid, or come up with your own strategy for less than the difference in price between similar capacity models. 

4D


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you put in the key and turned the lock on back of the laser controller? I had a similar problem when I first got my laser because they had failed to include the key and I didn't know I needed one. The laser will emit no light without the key being turned on.


----------

